# Divided tank rebuild/ hood mod for 2nd filter (56k warning)



## adamxaotmic (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, my other hobby is building and modding high end computers. I love taking something and making it completely personal. Here's some examples.



















So the issue I was having was when I divided my 10gal into 3 sections, the store bought dividers were crap. 
If you have a hood, or a specific location where a HOB filter needs to be then you'll have to mod the divider to fit. 
This in turn makes it even more crap. So I put all the fish in temp housing while I renovated their tank. 
I decided to kill 2 birds with 1 stone and mod the hood to fit another filter on the other side of the tank, because it wasn't getting enough filtration. 
The hood I had only had 1 square hole on the right for a HOB filter.

I'd really like to thank Neelie for the dividing tutorial posted here.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=40025&highlight=tutorial&page=4
And I'd also like to thank Pataflafla, tlyons01, Littlebittyfish, and jskate94 for their posts and advice on fixing my filtration problem. 
Rather than do some elaborate Mario Bros. style plumbing to extend my intake nozzle, I just decided to mod the back of my hood to fit another filter.
What I was going for was a filter on the 2 end divisions, and the heater in the middle. Here's the hood after about 10 mins with a jig saw.









Next were the dividers. I'll tell you what. Any one who is considering a divided tank and want it to look half way decent. 
*Make your own!* It's cheaper and turns out so much better. 
I marked my lines on the outside of the tank with a dry erase marker and this is after about 20 minutes of cutting and fitting.









While I was waiting for the sealant to dry I decided to take some old plants I had laying around and make some "Franken-plants". Muahahaha!!
I kinda really like them.


















Ok. Play time is over. Back to work.
So I put everything back in the tank. Franken-plants included and test fit the 2 filters and the heater. 
(The 2 filters are the same type and brand. Just different styling.) 
And bingo! Works like a charm.









So here's some pictures with everything set back up. And nnooo! My water is not dirty. My camera just kinda isn't that great.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Oo~ very nice. I like you Franken-plants and I love your computers


----------



## adamxaotmic (Aug 24, 2011)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> Oo~ very nice. I like you Franken-plants and I love your computers


TY! Right now my interest is shifting more towards Bettas. They are cheaper than computers. But not by much lol.


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice! I will be doing the same soon  
Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What size tank did you divide? It looks great!! Also, great job on the comps too


----------



## adamxaotmic (Aug 24, 2011)

Findlay said:


> Nice! I will be doing the same soon
> Thanks for the inspiration!


No problem. Just take your time and it'll turn out great. Remember, measure twice cut once. ;-)
If you need a parts list, let me know.



Laki said:


> What size tank did you divide? It looks great!! Also, great job on the comps too


It's a 10gal. I figure 3.3gal ea should be enough for the Bettas. If they don't mind sharing some room with some Ghost Shrimp and a Mystery Snail.
I eventually want to divide something way bigger. And use acrylic sheet (plexiglass).


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

That looks awesome. My divider looks pretty crap compared to yours, lol XD


----------



## adamxaotmic (Aug 24, 2011)

Princess Penny said:


> That looks awesome. My divider looks pretty crap compared to yours, lol XD


Mine did too and it bugged the crap out of me. I swore my Bettas were looking at me like "WTH is this?"
Making your own is really easy and fairly cheap. 
Aquarium Silicon- $6 Petsmart, Black slide binders $5 (pack of 15) at office max. #5 cross-stitching (plastic canvas) $1.50 at craft store.

You can see where I tried to cut it to fit around the HOB filter.
That and the blue really stuck out like a sore thumb since the rest of the stuff in my apt is black, grey, white or red.


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah I made one with the craft mesh and report spines but my tank has a bow-front which I think is what is making it warp so much?


----------



## adamxaotmic (Aug 24, 2011)

Princess Penny said:


> Yeah I made one with the craft mesh and report spines but my tank has a bow-front which I think is what is making it warp so much?


You should still be able to get it almost perfect since the bow is horizontal and not vertical. 
If you have stuff left over, and want to kill some time. I'd take a knife or razor blade and cut the silicon on the old one one and start over.
Use a flexible measuring tape (like found in a sewing kit) and find your halfway point from each edge of the front. Then do the same for the back.
After you adhere your spines in, they should be pretty flush with each other.
The hardest part will be cutting the mesh to fit perfectly. I measured between the 2 spines that were adhered to the tank and took off about 1/8" and made 2 support spines for the top and bottom of the mesh. And after I got it cut right, it just slid right in.
You got a pic of the divider?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That looks really good! Amazing job on the whole thing! And the computers are nice too.


----------



## toughcookie (Sep 12, 2011)

so you actually made your own dividers? what did you use? where did you get it?


----------



## adamxaotmic (Aug 24, 2011)

toughcookie said:


> so you actually made your own dividers? what did you use? where did you get it?


I used the things listed in this thread.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=40025&highlight=tutorial&page=4

I changed the mesh to #5 plastic canvas (cross-stitching) mesh though. 
As the plastic had a nice, semi ridged feel to it. Which would really help with stability.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I got the supplies to make this :-D this weekend I'm going to do the mods and see how it turns out .


----------



## adamxaotmic (Aug 24, 2011)

Anitax3x said:


> I got the supplies to make this :-D this weekend I'm going to do the mods and see how it turns out .


Just take your time and it will turn out fine.
Better to take longer and get it done right the first time, than to have to do it twice.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Ooooh... how sad is it I'm more excited over those computers?
I'm a computer geek too. 
Your boys will really enjoy that set up


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks nice, I have some ideas now for my own mods... How is that # 5 working out for them? My HM is still in tannis QT tank from eating his own tail, I had the #5 and since have changed back to the #7 I originally had in there and replaced my HM with my VT. They both are doing just fine and I wondered if it was just his temperament that caused him to tail bite or if he was able to see his roommate too often. How are your guys on that issue?


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I will def take my time. def a weekend project. I'm stoked for it tho!


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Very awesome!!

 *steals tank, and puter while at it*

What size tank is that?


----------



## adamxaotmic (Aug 24, 2011)

tlyons01 said:


> Looks nice, I have some ideas now for my own mods... How is that # 5 working out for them? My HM is still in tannis QT tank from eating his own tail, I had the #5 and since have changed back to the #7 I originally had in there and replaced my HM with my VT. They both are doing just fine and I wondered if it was just his temperament that caused him to tail bite or if he was able to see his roommate too often. How are your guys on that issue?


They are all doing fine. They flared at each other at first, but after awhile they just kind of ignored each other. Sometimes they will go up to the divider to be nosy and see what's on the other side. But they don't flare at each other anymore.
If them being able to see each other that well ever becomes a problem, I'm just going to use some white or black acrylic (with holes drilled in it) for the divider, and then use some for the back and the sides so they can't see their reflection.
http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/category.php?bid=24&PHPSESSID=20110915085644719640391



Banicks said:


> Very awesome!!
> 
> *steals tank, and puter while at it*
> 
> What size tank is that?


lol. It's just a 10gal.
But one day I want to make a 30gal that has the slides for the dividers already built into the inside.


----------



## toughcookie (Sep 12, 2011)

Im making my own dividers as i type this.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

While you type?? Are you an octopus?!?!  j/k


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I like you computers, pretty neat looking, I also like what you did with your 10 gallon, hmmm makes me want to do something similar but I dunno sectioning my tank into 3 sections might make my bettas go WTF? big to this..? lol.. I am planning on getting a 30 gallon soon.. very creative by the way and I just love how you have the plants. I bet your bettas are very happy


----------

